# Washing your hands are bad?



## Sant0s (Jul 25, 2017)

I recently started working with this new guy and he constantly nags at me for putting hands in the bucket of water. Says my hands are going to get messed up because our hands get hot while we work and our hands get reaction. Is this true? I've researched this and found nothing. I've never had any problems


----------



## Controll (Jun 1, 2017)

I've never heard of that or had any problems


----------

